

How much is your time at college worth? - bkrausz

I've recently been asked by a large (massive) company to give them an hourly rate to do software engineering during college as a consultant.  I've only ever quoted small companies with little jobs before, never dealing with the big fish.  My question to YC is how much you would charge?  All the standard formulas don't apply since I have no expenses other than time here.
======
bkrausz
I realize that this has little to do with startups, but I posted it for 2
reasons: 1) Where else could you find college students having to answer
similar questions? 2) This would basically replace my "developing for the hell
of it" time, which is what usually leads to my startup ideas. It's very
tempting...college is expensive.

Oh, and FYI it's a company that I've been interning for over the summer, i.e.
I already know their systems, my coworkers like me, and my code is already
proven to be good.

